# Star Trek: Quentin Tarantino hasst Kelvin-Zeitlinie, J.J. Abrams stimmt zu



## Darkmoon76 (23. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Quentin Tarantino hasst Kelvin-Zeitlinie, J.J. Abrams stimmt zu* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Quentin Tarantino hasst Kelvin-Zeitlinie, J.J. Abrams stimmt zu*


----------



## Siriuz (23. Juli 2019)

Ich höre hier schon wieder die Enisras schwadronieren:"diE rEmakEs SinD vOlL GuT jA..".


----------



## Desotho (23. Juli 2019)

Wirr


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich höre hier schon wieder die Enisras schwadronieren:"diE rEmakEs SinD vOlL GuT jA..".



ja gut, und sowas von jemanden, der sonst gerne rumjammert das seine Aussagen ja nur eine eigene Meinung ist, komisch das man aber anderen Leuten nicht ihre lassen will
Abgesehen davon: wie oft willst du das noch versuchen Beleidigungen als Argumentersatz zu nutzen?


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juli 2019)

Ich muss Tarantino teilweise beipflichten. "Into Darkness" ist auf meiner persönlichen ewigen Liste der schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten, aber Teil 1 und 3 fand ich zumindest ganz unterhaltsam, wenn man denn nicht zu viel nachdenkt.
Über gelegentliche "Plotholes" sehe ich üblicherweise großzügig hinweg, aber wenn, wie im Fall von "Into Darkness", der ganze Film ein einziges "Plothole" ist... 

Das ist leider oft das Problem bei J. J. , er hat häufig  brillante Ideen, verzettelt sich dann aber irgendwann und am Ende kommt nur etwas sehr Verwirrendes raus (z. B. auch bei "Lost" und "Fringe").


----------



## matrixfehler (23. Juli 2019)

Ich fand die neuen Filme "ok".

Beim Reboot 2009 saß ich mit Gänsehaut im Kino,
begeistert davon, wieviel Kirk ich bei Chris Pines Darstellung wiedererkannt habe.
Der neue Pille und Spock sind hervorragend gespielt, , aber der Rest des Films war so eher... naja ok...
Into Darkness fand ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr so toll,
und Beyond war dann wieder schön trekkig, aber mit einer insgesamt eher mauen Story...

ABER: die neuen Filme haben StarTrek wiederbelebt und das muss man ihnen schon lassen.


----------



## Frullo (23. Juli 2019)

Quentins Aussage wurde etwas... verwirrend übersetzt.  Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, sollte sich an der Quelle schlau machen.

Wie dem auch sei: Quentin ist ein intelligenter Mann. Seine Aussage er verstehe die ganze Zeitreisemechanik trotz der Erklärung durch JJA und seinem Cutter/Editor kaufe ich ihm nicht ab. Das ist typisches  Tarantino-Geschwätz.  Das ihm die neue Zeitlinie nicht gefällt, kann ich indes verstehen: da steht er nicht alleine da. Ob aber nun JJA tatsächlich zu ihm gesagt haben soll, "Vergiss es und mach dein eigenes Ding"... ich weiss nicht, ob JJA tatsächlich so was sagen würde, er würde es aber auf jeden Fall selbst tun - was er ja bei beiden Franchises bewiesen hat.


----------



## copius (23. Juli 2019)

Ich kann die Kritik an den neuen Sar Trek filmen nicht nachvollziehen. Sie katapultieren oder eher retten Star Trek ins 21.Jh.
Und ein Benedict Cumberbatch hat einem Khan um Welten besser verkörpert und glaubhafter dargestellt als ein Fantasy Island darsteller in prähistorischen Rockerklamotten mit grauer Rod Steward Frisur.
Klar die neuen Filme glänzen nicht gerade durch wirkliche Tiefe, aber das taten die alten 10 Filme auch nicht.


----------



## MrFob (23. Juli 2019)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Ich fand die neuen Filme "ok".
> 
> Beim Reboot 2009 saß ich mit Gänsehaut im Kino,
> begeistert davon, wieviel Kirk ich bei Chris Pines Darstellung wiedererkannt habe.
> ...



Ziemlich genau so sehe ich das auch.

Ausserdem verstehe ich Tarantino's Kritik (Die man aber oefter von verschiedenen Leuten hoert) nicht, dass die neuen Filme irgendwie implizieren, dass das original TOS nie existiert haben soll, wegen der Zeitreise. So ein Schmarrn. ST hat schon seit jeher mit jeder Zeitreise einfach eine neue Realitaet geschaffen.
Star Trek basiert ja quasi seit seiner ersten Zeitreise auf der Theorie unendlich vieler paralleler Realitaeten (quasi eine quantum waveform, die nie wirklich kollabiert). Da gibt es z.B. die 90er Jahre in denen die eugenischen Kriege stattfanden und die, die fast wie unsere waren, in die die Voyager mal gereist ist. Oder auch die ganzen alternative Zukuenfte, in die sowohl die TNG Crew als auch Captain Archer von der NX01 gerne mal gereist sind. Und und und.In Star Trek ist die Kelvin Zeitlinie einfach ein weitere unter vielen, so wie ich das sehe.


----------



## 1xok (23. Juli 2019)

Star Trek war eigentlich schon immer Schund oder Pulp Fiction wie der Ami sagt.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Star Trek war eigentlich schon immer Schund oder Pulp Fiction wie der Ami sagt.


Sicher doch.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Star Trek war eigentlich schon immer Schund oder Pulp Fiction wie der Ami sagt.



ach komm, mal ganz ernsthaft gefragt und sei ehrlich:

Hast du Star Trek mal wirklich gesehen? Die Serie die für Progression und Utopismus steht?

Oder kennst du überhaupt die Bedeutung der Begriffe?


----------



## McDrake (23. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Star Trek war eigentlich schon immer Schund oder Pulp Fiction wie der Ami sagt.


Weils nicht auf Linux basiert??
Oo


----------



## MrFob (23. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Star Trek war eigentlich schon immer Schund oder Pulp Fiction wie der Ami sagt.




Es gibt nur eine einzige richtige Antwort auf so eine Unterstellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1xok (23. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach komm, mal ganz ernsthaft gefragt und sei ehrlich:
> 
> Hast du Star Trek mal wirklich gesehen? Die Serie die für Progression und Utopismus steht?
> 
> Oder kennst du überhaupt die Bedeutung der Begriffe?



Also ich liebe Star Trek und "Schund" überhaupt, wenn er gut ist.

"Pulp Fiction". Muss ich die Andeutung jetzt wirklich noch erklären?


----------



## McDrake (23. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Also ich liebe Star Trek und "Schund" überhaupt, wenn er gut ist.
> 
> "Pulp Fiction". Muss ich die Andeutung jetzt wirklich noch erklären?


In meinen Augen wurde es ersr später zu Pulp Fiction. 
Zu Beginn war es eine Vision.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2019)

ne, Pulp Fiction ist halt so was wie Conan oder Flash Gordon oder auch Captain Future bzw. deren Verfilmungen (minus Captain Future)
bei Star Trek Maximal einzelne Folgen wie Cpt. Proton

und selbst die Molch Folge von Voyager ist kein Schund weil zu gut Produziert, der Läuft bei Kalkhofe


----------



## hawkytonk (24. Juli 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist leider oft das Problem bei J. J. , er hat häufig  brillante Ideen, verzettelt sich dann aber irgendwann und am Ende kommt nur etwas sehr Verwirrendes raus (z. B. auch bei "Lost" und "Fringe").



Ach bei Fringe fand ich das ganz passend. (Ok, ich liebe Fringe.) Lost hingegen wusste nicht recht, was es wollte und war einfach 'lost'.


----------



## MrFob (24. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ne, Pulp Fiction ist halt so was wie Conan oder Flash Gordon oder auch Captain Future bzw. deren Verfilmungen (minus Captain Future)
> bei Star Trek Maximal einzelne Folgen wie Cpt. Proton
> 
> und selbst die Molch Folge von Voyager ist kein Schund weil zu gut Produziert, der Läuft bei Kalkhofe





Spoiler



... aeh ... Ich glaube er meinte es spassig als Tarantino Referenz.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Quentins Aussage wurde etwas... verwirrend übersetzt.  Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, sollte sich an der Quelle schlau machen.



Mein Versuch einer Übersetzung:



> “I still don’t quite understand how – and J.J. can’t explain it to me and my editor [Fred Raskin] has tried to explain to me and I still don’t get it – about… something happened in the first movie that now kinda wiped the slate clean?”



"Ich verstehe immer noch nicht ganz, wie - und JJ kann es mir nicht erklären und mein Cutter [Fred Raskin] hat versucht, es mir zu erklären und ich komm immer noch nicht dahinter - also ... wie irgendwas in dem ersten Film passiert ist, das quasi alles bisherige zunichte gemacht haben soll?"


----------



## Frullo (24. Juli 2019)

Betreffend Star Trek und Pulp Fiction sag ich nur:


Rache wird am besten kalt serviert.

_Altes klingonisches Sprichwort_


----------



## MrFob (24. Juli 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Betreffend Star Trek und Pulp Fiction sag ich nur:
> 
> 
> Rache wird am besten kalt serviert.
> ...



War das nicht Kill Bill?





Worrel schrieb:


> Mein Versuch einer Übersetzung:
> 
> "Ich verstehe immer noch nicht ganz, wie - und JJ kann es mir nicht erklären und mein Cutter [Fred Raskin] hat versucht, es mir zu erklären und ich komm immer noch nicht dahinter - also ... wie irgendwas in dem ersten Film passiert ist, das quasi alles bisherige zunichte gemacht haben soll?"


Ah, ok, hatte das englische auch nicht gelesen. Naja, sooo schwer war das ja jetzt eigentlich nicht zu verstehen fuer ST eingeweihte. Ich glaube auch, da stellt er sich a bissl an, der gute Qurntin.


----------



## Frullo (24. Juli 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> War das nicht Kill Bill?



Correcto Mundo. Aber wenn etwas der Definition von Pulp Fiction entspricht, dann Kill Bill.


----------



## Asuramaru (24. Juli 2019)

Star Trek hat das Problem was jedes Universum hat,es gibt zwei Generationen,eines Tages wird nur noch eine Generation da sein und dann werden Filme auch anders Bewertet.Das ist bei Star Trek so,das wird auch bei Star Wars so sein und eines Tages wird das Kino nicht mehr ohne CGI Arbeiten und Actionenhelden wie Tom Cruise werden nicht mehr da sein die ihre Stunts selber machen.


Filme und Serien,eigentlich alles haben nur das Generationen Problem mehr nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2019)

Jetzt stehe ich total aufm'm Schlauch. Quentin will nen Trek-Film mit den TOS-Figuren machen, mag die Kelvin-Reihe aber nicht... Öhm... Okay... Und wie soll das überhaupt mit seiner "tollen Idee" gehn?! Will er Shatner zu einem Comeback verhelfen?? Die restlichen noch lebenden Alt-Darsteller mit dem Rollator vor die Kameras schieben?

Das hört sich von mal zu mal immer widersprüchlicher an, langsam bin ich der Überzeugung dass ein Tarantino-Trek niemals Realität wird.


----------



## derboehsevincent (24. Juli 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> War das nicht Kill Bill?



Nein. Irgendwie doch aber NEIN. Das Zitat kommt, wie der darunterstehende Satz "Altes Klingonisches Sprichwort" auch vermuten lässt, aus dem Star Trek Universum. Star Trek II - Die Rache des Kahn um genau zu sein. Diesen Satz Kill Bill zu zuzuschreiben ist einfach falsch.


----------



## woerli (24. Juli 2019)

Die neuen Filme sind doch super. Was will er denn? die alten Schauspieler in CGI wiederbeleben?
Die Lösung ist jetzt nicht die schlechteste.... aber gut, mit dem 3. Teil als Fast and the Furious - Verschnitt im Weltraum haben sie sich vielleicht keinen Gefallen getan, aber die ersten beiden finde ich gut und klasse umgesetzt. 

Es ist STAR TREK und kein Pulp Fiction! Der Tarantino macht schon gute Filme -  auf seine Art. Aber die passen nun sowas von gar nicht ins Star Trek - Setting. Er hat glaube die Philosophie dieses "Universums" nicht verstanden.

Sol er doch gerne eine eigene SciFi-Reihe starten, wo es passt! Ich würde sogar so weit gehen: sein Stil würde super ins Star Wars - Universum passen!


----------



## Asuramaru (24. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt stehe ich total aufm'm Schlauch. Quentin will nen Trek-Film mit den TOS-Figuren machen, mag die Kelvin-Reihe aber nicht... Öhm... Okay... Und wie soll das überhaupt mit seiner "tollen Idee" gehn?! Will er Shatner zu einem Comeback verhelfen?? Die restlichen noch lebenden Alt-Darsteller mit dem Rollator vor die Kameras schieben?
> 
> Das hört sich von mal zu mal immer widersprüchlicher an, langsam bin ich der Überzeugung dass ein Tarantino-Trek niemals Realität wird.



Er muss doch nicht die Alten Darsteller verwenden,Discovery spielt auch nicht in der Kalvil-Zeitlinie,er kann einfach weiter in die Zukunft gehen nach Voyager.Oder er erschafft ein neues Schiff mit einer anderen Crew,die Föderation hat doch nicht nur die eine Besatzung aus Next Generation und die Enterprise.

Darum heißt es ja die Föderation der Vereinten Planeten und nicht die Föderation der  Vereinten Enterprise und ich bin Star Trek Noob -_-"

Dann heißt das Schiff ebend  USS Galaxy 3 und spielt in der selben Zeitlinie wie Next Generation und die Besatzung besteht nicht aus Picard und Co, so einfach ist das.

Da ist überhaupt nichts widersprüchlich.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ah, ok, hatte das englische auch nicht gelesen. Naja, sooo schwer war das ja jetzt eigentlich nicht zu verstehen fuer ST eingeweihte. Ich glaube auch, da stellt er sich a bissl an, der gute Quentin.



Nun ja, es ist ja schon ein wenig weit hergeholt.

Was man erklären kann:
- daß die Forschung beschleunigt wurde und die Enterprise moderner aussehen würde (wobei das in dem Film zu sehr übertrieben wurde, da dort über hundert (wenn man sich die VOY Brücke anschaut, eigentlich wahrscheinlich eher 200) Jahre technische Entwicklung innerhalb von 25 Jahren stattgefunden haben sollen)
- daß Kirk rebellischer als "unser" ursprünglicher Kirk ist, weil ihm seine Vaterfigur fehlt
- das die Vulkanier in der Föderation weniger Einfluß haben, weil es einfach weniger von ihnen gibt

Das ist aber eigentlich auch schon alles. 
Die Q, Borg, V'Ger, Walsonde, Spezies 0815, Cardassianer, Ferengi, der Fürsorger, Tribbles, Zefram Cochrane, ... all das gibt es weiterhin völlig unbeeinflusst von den Ereignissen der Zeitreise. 

Und genau das könnte Tarantino daran hindern, nachzuvollziehen,  wieso jetzt eben *alles *von vorher nicht mehr zählen sollte.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt stehe ich total aufm'm Schlauch. Quentin will nen Trek-Film mit den TOS-Figuren machen, mag die Kelvin-Reihe aber nicht... Öhm... Okay... Und wie soll das überhaupt mit seiner "tollen Idee" gehn?! Will er Shatner zu einem Comeback verhelfen??



Hint: In _Star Trek XI - XIII _hat man auch Kirk gesehen, ohne daß Shatner ihn gespielt hätte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Er muss doch nicht die Alten Darsteller verwenden,Discovery spielt auch nicht in der Kalvil-Zeitlinie,er kann einfach weiter in die Zukunft gehen nach Voyager.Oder er erschafft ein neues Schiff mit einer anderen Crew,die Föderation hat doch nicht nur die eine Besatzung aus Next Generation und die Enterprise.
> 
> Darum heißt es ja die Föderation der Vereinten Planeten und nicht die Föderation der  Vereinten Enterprise und ich bin Star Trek Noob -_-"
> 
> ...


Nochmal langsam zum Mitlesen:
Er will keinen Film über irgendeine Crew, sondern DIE Crew - TOS - machen, das hat er erst kürzlich auch damit zum Ausdruck gebracht dass er ein großer Bewunderer von Shatner und seiner Kirk-Version ist. Zumal er es auch oft genug bekräftigt hat dass für nur ein TOS-Film in Frage käme.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Er will keinen Film über irgendeine Crew, sondern DIE Crew - TOS - machen, das hat er erst kürzlich auch damit zum Ausdruck gebracht dass er ein großer Bewunderer von Shatner und seiner Kirk-Version ist. Zumal er es auch oft genug bekräftigt hat dass für nur ein TOS-Film in Frage käme.


Ja, aber trotzdem wird er ja wohl nicht davon ausgehen, daß 88jährige(!) Shatner (heute) auch nur ansatzweise noch so fit wäre wie Shatner (TOS).

dh: Entweder kriegen wir einen Film mit Shatner oder einen Film mit Action (in dem Shatner dann auch mal im Hintergrund rumsteht. )

Beides möglich. Solange nichts genaueres darüber bekannt wird: abwarten und Tee trinken. _*schlürf*_


----------



## solidus246 (24. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Star Trek war eigentlich schon immer Schund oder Pulp Fiction wie der Ami sagt.



Wie der Ami sagt. Das als Maßstab zu nehmen.. naja.


----------



## Tariguz (24. Juli 2019)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Wie der Ami sagt. Das als Maßstab zu nehmen.. naja.



Damit bezieht er sich auf Pulp Fiction, nicht dass der Ami sagt Star Trek sei Schund.


----------



## hunterseyes (24. Juli 2019)

woerli schrieb:


> Die neuen Filme sind doch super. Was will er denn? die alten Schauspieler in CGI wiederbeleben?
> Die Lösung ist jetzt nicht die schlechteste.... aber gut, mit dem 3. Teil als Fast and the Furious - Verschnitt im Weltraum haben sie sich vielleicht keinen Gefallen getan, aber die ersten beiden finde ich gut und klasse umgesetzt.
> 
> Es ist STAR TREK und kein Pulp Fiction! Der Tarantino macht schon gute Filme -  auf seine Art. Aber die passen nun sowas von gar nicht ins Star Trek - Setting. Er hat glaube die Philosophie dieses "Universums" nicht verstanden.
> ...




Danke, dachte schon, man steht allein mit dem Gedanken, dass die neuen Filme gut sind. Mir gefällt ST zwar schon relativ lange, aber seit den Filmen mit Chris Pine empfinde ich es als belebender und unterhaltsamer. Es ist moderner und zugleich mit einem erfrischendem Humor gespickt, sodass sogar meine Frauen großen gefallen an ST gefunden haben. Tarantino macht tolle Filme, aber sie passen eben nicht in das moderne StarTrek, sondern würden eher in das alte ST-Universum passen. Die Filme an sich nehmen sich mehr Zeit, man darf sich dabei noch Gedanken machen. Von der Filmschaffung her, würde es daher prima in die alte Generation passen, aber bitte pfuscht nicht in der modernen ST-Version rum, die sollte genau so frisch fortgeführt werden, wie sie angefangen hat. Meinetwegen paralel laufen lassen, sodass jede Kundengruppe angesprochen und bedient wird, aber bitte keine Entscheidung von entweder oder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2019)

Schwierig ist es ohnehin ihn und ST unter einem Hut zu bringen weil alle ST-Filme ausnahmslos was Positives, was Optimistisches enthalten. Und wenn man sich Tarantinos Filmographie betrachtet wird man schnell feststellen dass sein Stil alles hat, aber nix Optimistisches.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schwierig ist es ohnehin ihn und ST unter einem Hut zu bringen weil alle ST-Filme ausnahmslos was Positives, was Optimistisches enthalten. Und wenn man sich Tarantinos Filmographie betrachtet wird man schnell feststellen dass sein Stil alles hat, aber nix Optimistisches.



Wenn man von einem quasi-religiösen Standpunkt aus den Tod als ultimative Erlösung aus dem irdischen Jammertal begreift, dann sind seine Filme zutiefst optimistisch.


----------



## Asuramaru (24. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schwierig ist es ohnehin ihn und ST unter einem Hut zu bringen weil alle ST-Filme ausnahmslos was Positives, was Optimistisches enthalten. Und wenn man sich Tarantinos Filmographie betrachtet wird man schnell feststellen dass sein Stil alles hat, aber nix Optimistisches.



Warum hat sein Stil nichts Optimistisches ?

Seine Filme sind alle Weitesgehend ohne CGI und das in einer zeit in der CGI schon normal geworden ist,das ist doch Optimistisch.Dazu Arbeitet er in vielen Filmen oft mit ein und den selben Darstellern,mit einiegen sogar seit den 80ern wie Tim Roth z.b und auch das das ist Optimistisch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Warum hat sein Stil nichts Optimistisches ?
> 
> Seine Filme sind alle Weitesgehend ohne CGI und das in einer zeit in der CGI schon normal geworden ist,das ist doch Optimistisch.Dazu Arbeitet er in vielen Filmen oft mit ein und den selben Darstellern,mit einiegen sogar seit den 80ern wie Tim Roth z.b und auch das das ist Optimistisch.


Irgendwie scheint du keinen meiner Beiträge verstehen zu können/wollen. Mir geht es um den Inhalt, die Message, das Bild das man mit ST verbindet.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Quentin ist kein Aushängeschild für Happy oder Good Ends im klassischen Sinne.


----------



## Asuramaru (24. Juli 2019)

Nur weil das in seinen bisherigen Filmen so ist, heißt das nicht das er es bei Star Trek auch so macht. Und das scheinst du irgendwie nicht zu verstehen.

Er Outet sich als Fan, er kennt die Serien und Filme und auch die Messege darin.


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. Juli 2019)

derboehsevincent schrieb:


> Nein. Irgendwie doch aber NEIN. Das Zitat kommt, wie der darunterstehende Satz "Altes Klingonisches Sprichwort" auch vermuten lässt, aus dem Star Trek Universum. Star Trek II - Die Rache des Kahn um genau zu sein. Diesen Satz Kill Bill zu zuzuschreiben ist einfach falsch.


Und den Satz Star Trek zuzuschreiben ist genauso falsch da er deutlich vor Start Trek entstanden ist. ST II hat ihn nur wieder ins Gedächtnis gerufen, genau wie Kill Bill 20 Jahre später.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2019)

derboehsevincent schrieb:


> Nein. Irgendwie doch aber NEIN. Das Zitat kommt, wie der darunterstehende Satz "Altes Klingonisches Sprichwort" auch vermuten lässt, aus dem Star Trek Universum. Star Trek II - Die Rache des Kahn um genau zu sein. Diesen Satz Kill Bill zu zuzuschreiben ist einfach falsch.


Die Frage war, ob dieses Zitat am Anfang von _Kill Bill _eingeblendet wurde (und eben nicht bei _Pulp Fiction_).

Niemand hat versucht, zu behaupten, daß das Zitat ursprünglich aus _Kill Bill _kommt.


----------



## Landfranke (24. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt: Quentin ist kein Aushängeschild für Happy oder Good Ends im klassischen Sinne.



Aber er vermittelt in seinen Äußerungen den Eindruck, das für ihn ein Startrek-Film nur dann gut ist, wenn er das Format der klassischen Episoden hat.

Und genau das macht mich so neugierig darauf wie er diesen recht sportlichen Spagat hinbekommt, einen echten Tarrantino abzuliefern, der gleichzeitig ein echter, klassischer Startrek ist. Keine leichte Aufgabe, aber genau das macht ja auch für ihn den Reiz aus.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Warum hat sein Stil nichts Optimistisches ?
> 
> Seine Filme sind alle Weitesgehend ohne CGI und das in einer zeit in der CGI schon normal geworden ist,das ist doch Optimistisch.Dazu Arbeitet er in vielen Filmen oft mit ein und den selben Darstellern,mit einiegen sogar seit den 80ern wie Tim Roth z.b und auch das das ist Optimistisch.



Du verwendest dieses Wort, aber ich denke, du weißt nicht, was es bedeutet:

Optimistisch sein heißt hoffnungsvoll in die Zukunft/in allem das Positive zu sehen.

Das hat mit CGI oder nicht und kontinuierlicher Verwendung derselben Schauspieler rein gar nichts zu tun.

Optimistisch ist beispielsweise das Ende von _Matrix: Revolutions_, wo Programme und Maschinen aufgrund von Neos Taten in eine friedliche Zukunft blicken können. 
oder das Ende der _Zurück in die Zukunft_ Trilogie, bei der am Ende die Fehltritte des McFly Clans alle berichtigt wurden und ihnen eine bessere Zukunft bevorsteht.


----------



## MrFob (24. Juli 2019)

derboehsevincent schrieb:


> Nein. Irgendwie doch aber NEIN. Das Zitat kommt, wie der darunterstehende Satz "Altes Klingonisches Sprichwort" auch vermuten lässt, aus dem Star Trek Universum. Star Trek II - Die Rache des Kahn um genau zu sein. Diesen Satz Kill Bill zu zuzuschreiben ist einfach falsch.



Jaja, dass es urspruenglich aus Star Trek kommt ist schon klar. Ich meinte natuerlich im Zusammenhang mit Tarantino.
... aber hat sich ja schon aufgeklaert.

P.S.: Das Original Zitat ist glaube ich auch ein wenig anders gewesen. War es nicht: Rache ist ein Gericht, dass am besten kalt serviert wird (revenge is a dish best served cold)?



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und den Satz Star Trek zuzuschreiben ist genauso falsch da er deutlich vor Start Trek entstanden ist. ST II hat ihn nur wieder ins Gedächtnis gerufen, genau wie Kill Bill 20 Jahre später.



Ha, gerade mal geschaut und da scheinst du allerdings recht zu haben.  



Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist aber eigentlich auch schon alles.
> Die Q, Borg, V'Ger, Walsonde, Spezies 0815, Cardassianer, Ferengi, der Fürsorger, Tribbles, Zefram Cochrane, ... all das gibt es weiterhin völlig unbeeinflusst von den Ereignissen der Zeitreise.
> 
> Und genau das könnte Tarantino daran hindern, nachzuvollziehen,  wieso jetzt eben *alles *von vorher nicht mehr zählen sollte.


Aber hat das (in rot) denn jemals jemand behauptet? Also, nicht dass ich wuesste.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Juli 2019)

Mal frei gesponnen:

Tarantino könnte ja auch einen Star-Trek-Film aus der Perspektive der Klingonen drehen, wo ein klingonischer Krieger sich dann mit seinem Bat'leth durch ware Horden von Föderation, Romulanern, etc. schnetzelt?


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2019)

naja, man muss es Positiv sehen: Am Rande des Universums und Nemesis werden nicht die schlechtesten ST Filme die eigentlich nichts mit dem Franchise zu tun haben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2019)

Was wird hier immer noch auf dieses Klingonen-Zitat geritten?! Das ist auch nur eine Anleitung eines russischen Originals.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mal frei gesponnen:
> 
> Tarantino könnte ja auch einen Star-Trek-Film aus der Perspektive der Klingonen drehen, wo ein klingonischer Krieger sich dann mit seinem Bat'leth durch ware Horden von Föderation, Romulanern, etc. schnetzelt?


Sowas wie "Worf Unchained" meinst du? "The Hateful Klingons?" Oder "Kill Bill (Shatner)"?!


----------



## MrFob (24. Juli 2019)

Sorry, Blindheitspost, bitte loeschen oder ignorieren.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber hat das (in rot) denn jemals jemand behauptet? Also, nicht dass ich wuesste.


Immerhin haben JJ und dieser Cutter versucht, genau das dem Quentin zu erklären: https://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare...tlinie-j-j-abrams-stimmt-zu.html#post10252077


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2019)

Hauptsache, die Tagline lautet:
To boldly go where no motherfucker has gone before


----------



## Asuramaru (25. Juli 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mein Versuch einer Übersetzung:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ich verstehe immer noch nicht ganz, wie - und JJ kann es mir nicht erklären und mein Cutter [Fred Raskin] hat versucht, es mir zu erklären und ich komm immer noch nicht dahinter - also ... wie irgendwas in dem ersten Film passiert ist, das quasi alles bisherige zunichte gemacht haben soll?"



Das klingt aufjedenfall besser,ich musste das 5x Lesen in der News.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (19. Juni 2020)

Der ganze Kevin Schrott sollte still und heimlich beerdigt werden, bevor wieder irgendein ganz Schlauer ankommt und behauptet es wäre ja total toxisch, wenn man nicht jeden Mist grossartig findet.

Ein Kackhaufen bleibt ein Kackhaufen, auch wenn man sich total untoxisch einredet es sei Schokolade und etwas Zucker der Gleichgültigkeit würde es schon richten.


----------



## SpieleKing (13. Juli 2020)

Ich finde die neuen Filme super!
Wenn man sich die alten Filme anguckt, weiß ich nicht warum sie so gefeiert werden, hatten eher die Qualität einer Billigproduktion, sorry ist aber so.
Star Trek 2009 ist in meinen Augen der beste Film von Star Trek, wenn ich nur mal an Nemisis zurückdenke, ein Witz!


----------



## Pherim (13. Juli 2020)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Ich finde die neuen Filme super!
> Wenn man sich die alten Filme anguckt, weiß ich nicht warum sie so gefeiert werden, hatten eher die Qualität einer Billigproduktion, sorry ist aber so.
> Star Trek 2009 ist in meinen Augen der beste Film von Star Trek, wenn ich nur mal an Nemisis zurückdenke, ein Witz!



Nemesis war tatsächlich absolut mies und ist immer noch für mich der schlechteste Teil von allen, aber "Billigproduktionen" waren Star-Trek-Filme eigentlich nie, und gerade die ersten waren für ihre Zeit technisch wegweisend. So enthält "Der Zorn des Khan" etwa die allererste komplett computeranimierte Sequenz, die je in einem Film zu sehen war, und "Star Trek: Der Film" war damals einer der teuersten Filme, die je gedreht wurden. Wenn man natürlich die Maßstäbe von 2009 anlegt an Effekte und Technik, ist logisch, dass sie etwas altbacken wirken. Aber anders als viele computergenerierte Effekte (man denke nur an Star Wars I-III) altern gute Modellaufnahmen und handgemachte Spezialeffekte nicht so schnell und können auch nach 40 Jahren noch gut aussehen.


----------

